
Hacking the human in the age of social distancing w/ ex-FBI agent - esbafb8
https://youtu.be/cZ0vN0em6DI
======
path101
Liked the advice from Joe Navarro, ex-FBI agent, best selling author, on body
language particularly in the context of virtual meetings.

------
marinated
Great video. How do you increase your negotiation odds using body language
when the other person is wearing a mask?

------
htsideup
It's been hard enough navigating social skills before social distancing...

------
dale14
Panel of experts, valuable advice (especially in the current context)

